# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  former power lifter hip replacement holding on

## thebabe

I'm a former competitive Olympic style lifter (drug free). hip was ripped out of socket that ended my career in early 80's. 43 y/o and facing hip replacement. trying to buy one more year before going under knife. My question is: thinking of going on HGH for several months to help my legs and hips....(not looking to bulk) just want to strengthen to get my leg back. Doctor won't prescribe meds. Have done my research for about a year know and have a very reputable source to get HGH from. My question is any you guys or gals use this in rehab? and if so what results. thanks...this is by far the most informative place i have found for knowledge on the subject. Oh, by the way not looking for Medical advice......Unless your and actual MD just looking for what you have experienced. Yes I have kept up with 3-4 day a week work outs Only upperbody, legs are at best walking sticks...lol thanks all look forward to any and all info and experiences. 

the babe

----------


## 2bshredded

I'm 48 and put my body thru hell over the years, many annoying injuries including knees, shoulder and now I believe I have bursitis in my hips.
I've been on blue top HGH and I have seen my knees gettin better........5 months out.

I truly belive if I could get my hands on US, high quality HGH I would feel and see better results.........it's a crap shoot with chinese gear...........my first three kits worked very well. The second 300 are not so effective and I question if it's "GOOD".

If you can afford good gear, I think you wil see a dramatic difference......I did the first go around.

----------


## jaze

hey bro recently had a hip resurface, thanksgiving will be a year , used hgh, deca and test during recovery and befor surgery , i truly beleive this helped , specificaly rebuilding the hip flexors , which were key to walking without a limp , mised 3 weeks of work and surprised alot of people with a fast recovery . also have used the same with a knee scope several years ago i think i posted on that also ,.will be doin the other hip some time in the future and will do the same. fyi hip resurface is the same procedure as a hip replacement u just retain more bone than the traditiional method if i can answer any other questions just let me know ..jaze

----------


## j4ever41

i am 43 now and had hip replacement when i was 37 wanted hip resurface but bone to bad of shape i recovered just fine i did not take any gh or ass to assist me so i cant speak on that my advice would be to work hard thru your rehab period and do alot of work and i mean alot on your flexibility

----------


## rhino1

through in some IGF...i hear its great for cartilage

----------


## j4ever41

if he is getting thr there will be no cartilage left.

----------


## jeffreyfrog2

pain make's your blood preasure go up,that's one reason they say feeling pain for a long time is not healthy.but it's not a for sure way.there is no test,scan nothing but your mouth that can tell them your in pain.please remember,your paying them to take care of you.If they tell you to live with it.find another doctor.
Bimingham Hip Resurface

----------


## fred88

Had hip replaced 5 years ago when I was 68. Limped into gym 10 days after
operation and did upper body. Once the stitches were out, about 2 weeks, 
began cycling to regain cardio and muscle tone. You will be amazed at how
fast the recovery goes. 

fred

----------

